# Holy jumping mullet, a report from Konz!



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know folks, it's been far too long! 2 weeks without fishing is like a day without sunshine! So anyway I gave ol' Yankee a call yesterday and told him I was heading to our spot to do a little fishing and that I'd need some company! Somebody has to help net them fish right.....hahaha Anyway I got to the spot and yankee showed up shortly after. Night started off slow b/c of the low tide and after the first 2 hours the only thing I'd caught was a dink spanish and some bait. Well around sundown the wind picked up and shortly after the tide started coming in! The fishing was still pretty slow for about another hour and then while Yankee and I were discussing the mysteries of the universe.......I heard something that I hadn't heard for weeks! A screaming drag!!!! The ol' 750 was screaming my name! I pick it up and fish on! Yankee reels in his lines, and gets the net. Well how about that a nice bull red! (pics to be added latter) After getting the hook out yankee got a nice pic of me releasing that beauty back into the bay! Catch a pig fish for bait and my line is back out....soon Yankee has a nice tug and lands a fat blue! Before he could rebait his other rod bends over and he lands yet another fat blue!

Well we waited for another 30 minutes and called it a night.......some folks gotta work you know!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Konz- I'm going to T-pier at 5- 5:15ish today. Been yanking on the Spanish and lady's, and some Spanish lady's. I'm going to start loading up on LY's for chum for the shark tourney. i think Last Chance is going there to slay the mullet. Any interest in joining?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Man Konz I thought you were going to tell us you netted a sheit load of mullet! By Yankee do you mean Buck?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Naw by Yankee I mean Mike, and although I'd love to go out there today and give it another shot I promised my g/f dinner.....I'll back out there latter this week though if you want to meet up then......I'm usually always there on fridays!

Oh and the LY's were thick yesterday....but they were hugging the pier pilings!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

_Glad you got to hear your drag scream. I will see ya Fri._


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good Larry, I'll see ya out there! You fishing for shark or reds? I think I'm going to do a little of both....yeah I'm a greedy bastard! hahaha


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you got a chance to get out there. I know how you must have been feeling. Its been a week, no fishing in sight..:reallycrying


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I am fishing for anything that wants half a mullet.


----------



## yankee 2 (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be there also will try to catch some mullet.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good Mike. How'd that concert go btw.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds great man, see ya then


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

pic has been added


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice catch man I'll be catchin them reds this weekend in appalachicola


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks man and good luck over that way, be sure to post a report when you get back!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

ray...you get all the luck.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice red :clap


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

i know this is a really late reply but where is this t pier?


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

WTG Konz,2 weeks is to long to go without getting a pull on your line.2 weeks and some change before I get down there.If youhave the spot I have the kayak and will run the lines out.I run all the lines out at the pier I fish on because the rest of them are too out of shape.I think they stay drunk and eat like pigs all winter so they will be out of shape on purpose knowing I will run their lines out.I am normally good for at least 8 lines out to 700 yds depending on the surf.I know from what I have learned on this board that I wont need to go out that far.You guys have any problems with shrimp boats getting in your lines?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang...this is an old post...I never seen this one Konz! Sweet Red man!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man this is an old post. But thanks for the replys.

The T-pier is at the end of 3 mile bridge, Gulf Breeze side. It's been crazy crowede that last couple of weeks. 

Bull Master, hit me up when you get in and I'm sure I can round up a few guys that would love to go Shark fishing. Don't worry, they can kayak baits out too.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

oh yea i go there all the time if you're ever goin out there tell me cus i might beat you there.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm there every friday


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

illcya out there


----------

